# Pregnant or False Pregnancy Help Needed



## Cindi Thomas (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and I wondered if you may be able to help me. In October of 2016, I bought a sweet ND doe, I named "Harriet". The previous owner knew little or nothing about her. She came with a full udder even though she wasn't being milked and had not kidded recently. I had her vet checked and he indicated she most likely had precocious udder. She dried up over the winter and we introduced her to our stinky buck, Franklin, when in heat. We left them together for several months and know they mated. Unfortunately, we do not remember exactly when we separated them, but we believe by the first week in May. She is very large and fully bagged at this time. Her ligaments are firm. I have pre-pregnancy pics and shots from July and September. Can you give me your opinion please? Could it be a false pregnancy? Pictures in order are October 2016 (pre), July 2017, and yesterday 9/13/17.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you milk her and test for mastitis when you got her? Her udder is not full and tight like ready for birth. If you took him out in May, she can be due through October.


----------



## Cindi Thomas (Sep 13, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you milk her and test for mastitis when you got her? Her udder is not full and tight like ready for birth. If you took him out in May, she can be due through October.


The vet tried to milk her right after we first got her, got nothing out and determined she must have precocious udder. There was no fever, tightness, soreness or lumps - nothing that would indicate mastitis. She dried up over the winter. The reason I question false pregnancy is because I haven't felt any kids, and she has had some slight bloody discharge off and on over the past month. She has shown absolutely no signs of heat though and lately she's eating like horse. Are there other pictures I can take that may shed more light on her condition? I feel as though I've been sitting in anticipation for far too long. She did have an issue in mid-late July where she wouldn't eat or drink. I called the vet and they told me to just watch her. I was nervous so I started treating her with oral CMPK and Nutri-Drench. She bounced right back after a couple days and has been fine since. Maybe I just need to be more patient. I truly appreciate any insight you offer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You say she dried up over the winter, was her udder empty?
Because if she dried up it would be empty, nothing in there, if she is not pregnant. 
If she is going to kid in October sometime, her udder is on schedule. Her ligs softening at all?

You can get a preg test, if you do not know for sure.

Feeling for kids, I sometimes never feel the kids movement throughout a full pregnancy, so you can't always tell by that. It is the left side and just before her udder you feel for kids, if we are lucky.


----------



## Cindi Thomas (Sep 13, 2017)

I just went down to give her the evening feeding. Her ligaments are somewhat softer than they have been. My husband attempted to "milk" her but only a clear fluid came out. I believe that is normal, correct? She's just not ready. She was completely dried up by January this past year. She was with the buck from January through the beginning of May. So, by mid-October at the latest, she should kid, if she's going to. She is penned and pastured with a young Nubian female. Should I separate them? I am so new to this, but I have learned one very important lesson. Simplify your life and your stress levels by writing down every notable date!
I have to tell you that I am so impressed with the knowledge on this board. I live in an area where finding a "farm" vet is difficult. I did have one here for testing and vaccinations, but he truly did not know much. I asked him several questions and the response I got was..."Get off the internet". I am posting a couple more pictures I took today of my Harriet's size and shape. Thank you to all!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! The large "bump" on her right side says it all for sure; pregnant!
Just keep an eye on her. How much blood? Just a drop or a whole lot?
I wouldn't separate her just yet.
Wait until udder gets full & shiny & do not milk her anymore at all, she will develop a waxy plug which keeps bacteria out of her teats.


----------



## Cindi Thomas (Sep 13, 2017)

She has only shown a couple drops of blood over the course of the past month, nothing significant. Just a little bloody discharge. She is so sweet and I am so excited. I will keep you informed. Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Clear fluid is not normal. I would milk her out. You can easily milk a precocious udder. The fact that the vet couldn't get anything out was not good.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What a pretty girl! She looks pregnant to me also.


----------



## Cindi Thomas (Sep 13, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Clear fluid is not normal. I would milk her out. You can easily milk a precocious udder. The fact that the vet couldn't get anything out was not good.


Precocious udder was the diagnosis in October of last year. She went through a dry-off period over the winter and her udder returned to normal. If she's truly pregnant, like I hope, then milking her anymore now before she kids would be a bad idea. Right?


----------



## Cindi Thomas (Sep 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> What a pretty girl! She looks pregnant to me also.


Thank you. I also do believe she is pregnant. No matter what we will know soon enough. I am keeping a very close eye on her. She is amazingly sweet and affectionate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normally I would say don't milk. But clear fluid is not normal. It is either from old milk sitting in there from last year or it is mastitis. Either way that is not what I would want my kids getting as their first milk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good call Karen, I did not think about that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, clear isn't right, I would test the milk(clear fluid) first for mastitis in case. It would be best though to have a vet culture it so you know the proper and quickest method of treatment.
Have colostrum from somewhere available just in case she doesn't have good milk(first colostrum).

If she did dry off and shrunk in the udder and now as pregnant is filling, but with clear liquid, she is throwing me off, it is usually a Precocious udder again. 

She definitely is showing to be preggo. 

I also wouldn't separate until she starts labor or showing signs of getting close. 

Bloody discharge if very small amount is OK. 
But watch her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

News?


----------

